# Is there a way to get free board in exchange for working



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

First off, welcome to the forum . I would suggest that you look around at boarding stables to see which one has the things you want/need and whether they would be willing to make a deal with you. Some will, others won't. You'll need to make sure you have a place you can afford to keep the horse before you even consider bringing him home.


----------



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome! Be sure to consider other costs also. If you can't afford board, make sure you can afford medical emergencies, routine vet and hoof care etc. 

Some places let you work off board as smrobs said and some don't. You'll have to ask in your area. Also look at pasture board as its less expensive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DaraT (Jan 30, 2010)

If you do find a place that will let you work off the board, get it in writing. Have everything spelled out as far as what is expected of you and what your horse will get in return.

Agree about the expenses. Make sure you can afford a horse's upkeep before you go any farther. There is no such thing as a "free horse".


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I work off half my board.
Odd farm jobs, training babies, riding for my trainer, announcing at shows, riding for her in shows, fixing fences, cleaning tack, the list goes on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Instead of working at the farm to pay off board, perhaps it would be more beneficial to get a job somewhere else? I would compare the benefits of both before making a decision.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

AQHA13 said:


> Instead of working at the farm to pay off board, perhaps it would be more beneficial to get a job somewhere else? I would compare the benefits of both before making a decision.


Agreed, AQHA.

It's difficult enough for a BO to make money so very few are willing to let some stranger work off board, especially when they don't know this person or how reliable they might be. Plus, they could very well be stuck with the horse if the person flakes on them, or the horse has to go without proper vet/farrier/dental care because the owner is so money poor. That's not a position I'd want to be in as a BO.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Speed Racer said:


> It's difficult enough for a BO to make money so very few are willing to let some stranger work off board, especially when they don't know this person or how reliable they might be.


YES!

I feed, turn out and clean before 6:30 a.m. Our evening chores are done after 8 p.m. to ensure everyone has the opportunity to ride without the distractions feeding time can offer.

It would not be fair to have someone 'working' those hours.


----------



## Kathleen Avillion (Aug 25, 2011)

*board exchange*

Im currently looking for a working student at my dressage facility, I need someone who will help with barn chores, and am willing teach them and keep their horse, Can you tell me where you are located, our facility is the best and has everything you could want and need for your horse, check out Cheshirehorsehills.com we are very close to DC and Alexandria VA is southern Maryland or give me a call 301-372-6302, Kathleen Avillion


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

There are places here and there that may give discounts, but to be able to work off board in complete is rare.
Also, I can't see a barn owner signing any kind of long term agreement. What if you turned out to be a shoddy worker or unreliable?
So BO could change her mind at anytime, and all of a sudden you have to come up with money.. fast.
I agree with the other posters. If you can get a discount, great. But if you can't afford it without the discount.. then you really can't afford it at all.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

mls said:


> YES!
> 
> I feed, turn out and clean before 6:30 a.m. Our evening chores are done after 8 p.m. to ensure everyone has the opportunity to ride without the distractions feeding time can offer.


That's interesting. Where I live between 7-9 pm is when most people ride.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess I am going against the grain here - and as I don't have a boarding facility it doesn't matter much - however if I did, I would not take a new boarder who asked for free board. I would be very concerned if they could afford the farrier or worse yet, the vet. 

I don't have hardly anything in savings, but I can at least afford the basics, I would be very off put by someone suggesting they can't right from the start.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

tghe cheapest part of the horse is generally the horse.,, But I would love to find someone willing to take care of my horse when I am out of town in exchange for cheap or free board at my place near Williamsburg Va


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

Well, even if you DO find a place that is willing to let you board your horse in exchange for chores - then what?

What about the cost of shoeing?

Vaccinations?

Veterinary care?

Supplies - blankets, tack, etc

And what happens if you become unhappy with the barn? or that sweet deal expires? How will you provide for your horse then?

Get your finances in order first...


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

ponyboy said:


> That's interesting. Where I live between 7-9 pm is when most people ride.


Why is that interesting? That we do chores to not interfere with riding time? Our barn hours are 8 a.m. to 9 p.m.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

AlexS said:


> I guess I am going against the grain here - and as I don't have a boarding facility it doesn't matter much - however if I did, I would not take a new boarder who asked for free board. I would be very concerned if they could afford the farrier or worse yet, the vet.


I have to agree with this.

Lots of places have chores they let boarders do to reduce their board but those jobs are usually available to people who have been there for a bit, that the BO knows will actually do the work.

A working student job does sound like an option. But realize it is long hours of hard work and your pay is your board and lessons. If your life requires you to earn money for anything else (food, housing, vet, farrier) you will have to find another part time job to work after your long day at the barn.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

I was volunteering as a teaching assistant for half a day to have a lesson when my horses were moved to the barn. I now teach Saturday's to pay my board 100 a week doing about 5 hours. I've also become quite close to my BO so we tend to help each other out. If I miss a week she has months notice unless I'm sick.

Most people won't trade board for work unless they know you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> That's interesting. Where I live between 7-9 pm is when most people ride.


 
I would have loved that at my old facility. If I came at nine a.m. onweekends horses were getting breakfast. When i got there at 5:30 in the evenings horses had just finished dinner. It wasn't ideal for a working parent to be able to ride. Plus if people ride that late, they have to utilize the outdoor lights, and that is VERY expensive for the BO. most places in my curent area arent open past dark


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I am a little concerned about you leasing a horse that you are looking for free board on. If you are looking to work off board, is it safe to assume you do not have a steady job? If hats the case, do not lease. If you have a part time job, you'd have to make sure you were available to work off your board during the hours the BO asks. But horses are very expensive, and that is a broad statement. We all love our horses, but we know its not feasible to own without a solid job.


----------

